# RR: 2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1. Furtwängler (cond.), Flagstad, Suthaus, Thebom, Fischer-Dieskau, Schock, Greindl, Philharmonia Orchestra, Royal Opera House Covent Garden Chorus (1952)










2. Böhm (cond.), Nilsson, Windgassen, Ludwig, Talvela, Waechter, Schreier, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus (1966)










3. C. Kleiber (cond.), Price, Kollo, Fassbaender, Fischer-Dieskau, Moll, Staatskapelle Dresden, Leipzig Radio Chorus (1982)










4. Pappano (cond.), Domingo, Stemme, Rose, Fujimura, Bostridge, Bär, Holt, Royal Opera House Covent Garden Orchestra & Chorus (2005)










5. Karajan (cond.), Vickers, Dernesch, Ludwig, Berry, Ridderbusch, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Deutschen Oper Berlin Chorus (1972)










6. Karajan (cond.), Vinay, Mödl, Hotter, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus (1952)










7. Barenboim (cond.), Meier, Jerusalem, Lipovšek, Struckmann, Salminen, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Berlin State Opera Choir (1995)*










Condensed Listing:
1. Furtwängler (cond.), Flagstad, Suthaus, Thebom, Fischer-Dieskau, Schock, Greindl, Philharmonia Orchestra, Royal Opera House Covent Garden Chorus (1952)
2. Böhm (cond.), Nilsson, Windgassen, Ludwig, Talvela, Waechter, Schreier, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus (1966)
3. C. Kleiber (cond.), Price, Kollo, Fassbaender, Fischer-Dieskau, Moll, Staatskapelle Dresden, Leipzig Radio Chorus (1982)
4. Pappano (cond.), Domingo, Stemme, Rose, Fujimura, Bostridge, Bär, Holt, Royal Opera House Covent Garden Orchestra & Chorus (2005)
5. Karajan (cond.), Vickers, Dernesch, Ludwig, Berry, Ridderbusch, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Deutschen Oper Berlin Chorus (1972)
6. Karajan (cond.), Vinay, Mödl, Hotter, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus (1952)
7. Barenboim (cond.), Meier, Jerusalem, Lipovšek, Struckmann, Salminen, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Berlin State Opera Choir (1995)


----------

